# Norstone



## KEITH SEVILLE

I was reading in Solent Shipping News this morning that the Norstone
which had been laid up at Southampton for a long time, was towed by
Smit Buffalo yesterday bound Swansea.
Can anybody confirm if she has been sold please??

Regards
Keith


----------



## Stevie B

Yes she has, sold for scrapping at Swansea. She was a good old ship had many a happy day on her.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Stevie B.

Thankyou for your reply, well appreciated.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Stevie B

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Hi Stevie B.
> 
> Thankyou for your reply, well appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards
> Keith


No worries Keith, your welcome.

Would like to find out some info on the Thames, took her to the scrapyard in Ghent a year ago the end of this month and she's still there afloat, some rumour that she's been sold on to run West Africa to Cape Verde ??

Cheers

Steve


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Steve.

I noticed today she is still at Ghent.
She has been moved to another berth from a scrap berth.
You could be right about her possibly having been sold for further service.
I have to say the scrappers are not very quick in demolishing ships in Ghent,
compared with the breakers at Aliaga,Turkey !!

Regards
Keith


----------



## Stevie B

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> I noticed today she is still at Ghent.
> She has been moved to another berth from a scrap berth.
> You could be right about her possibly having been sold for further service.
> I have to say the scrappers are not very quick in demolishing ships in Ghent,
> compared with the breakers at Aliaga,Turkey !!
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Thanks for that Keith, yes they do seem to take a while to start but quite quick once they do. The Turks start cutting them up before the engines are cold I think !!!


----------



## Gorhol

Shame to hear that Norstone has gone for scrap, she was a regular here at Shoreham. 
I would not be surprised if Thames is sold on as she seemed to be in fairly good condition for scrapping. There may be more to this than meets the eye as other vessels owned by the company that was wound up, such as Independent (Shoreham) and Torrent (Rye), remain under arrest some 14 months on.


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> Shame to hear that Norstone has gone for scrap, she was a regular here at Shoreham.
> I would not be surprised if Thames is sold on as she seemed to be in fairly good condition for scrapping. There may be more to this than meets the eye as other vessels owned by the company that was wound up, such as Independent (Shoreham) and Torrent (Rye), remain under arrest some 14 months on.


Last I heard was that the Torrent has been sold and left Rye and is trading under a new name. The Independent has been sold and might be going for scrap.

Yes, took the Norstone up the River many times, nice old girl, could be a bit of a handful with just a fixed pitch prop.

When I took the Thames to Ghent, despite being laid up for three months, she could of loaded and discharged a cargo, such a shame, she was a great ship to handle and sail on, many happy times over 5 years on her.


----------

